# Essential oils!



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wondering who uses them and what brand do you use? I used to use now brand but then I tried do terra and realized that the now brand wasn't really good, it didn't actually work for me and the oils smelled stale, unlike do terra. But, I can't afford do terra so I'm thinking of ordering plant therapy I've heard good things!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I have "Aroma Land" theraputic oils. I think they averaged $20 for .33 ozs. So far I've been pleased, but then again I'm a novice to the practice.

I just picked up some "now" brand a couple weeks ago; I liked that they were full ounces. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on the quality when I open them.


----------



## Janetm (Jul 1, 2011)

I use them a lot and always buy from Mountain Rose Herbs. I have tried others but I like their quality the best. They have a huge selection and many are certified organic.

Lavender and peppermint are my favorites but I use lots of others as well. Depends on what I am doing.


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

I use doterra brand. I have been using it for nearly a year. It does cost quite a bit but it seems to last a long time. The oils are pure so it does not require much.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Mountain Rose Herbs and Plant Therapy.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I buy from Camden Grey.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I use http://www.anandaapothecary.com currently 
I started with young living
I use the oils regularly, especially lavender and have had good results. 
I am not sure how they compare to your cost but young living was more $ than ananda, that's why I switched.

Both were recommended by a naturopath I worked with before we moved from the city. I trust her and felt she did more research about the companies than I did.
She also recommended this book, which I have found helpful, and has more information about the oils than I comprehend at this point in time. She cautioned me to be careful to buy the full version not the pocket version. 
https://www.amazon.com/Reference-Gu...1&keywords=reference+guide+for+essential+oils 

You can look up oils or ailments, it's very useful.

A herbalist once cautioned me that oils are very, very strong and should be used with much caution and reverence. She preferred plants to oils. And use most often with a carrier oil. ( I use coconut oil) Just wanted to pass on that little caution to you, for what it's worth. Something to keep in mind I figure.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Two brands that have never let me down, Hagina, and Divine Essence.

I use Peppermint, ass well as Japanese Mint, Orange, as well as Citrus Blend, and just love Clove Bud for scenting dresser drawers, closets, and storage chests.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I usually buy my essential oils from NAPA and Fleet Farm. 

The most common essential oils I buy are:
5W-30
0W-20
30 weight
ATF (Dexron 3)
Brake oil (DOT 3)
Gear oil (80W-90)
Two cycle oil
Bar and chain oil

I am probably forgetting some of my other essential oils.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My wife buys Young Living. I have tried the peppermint and wintergreen - they are good for temporary use as an analgesic. Used Thieves on an open sore and it turned into cellulitis, sending me to urgent care. They are very concentrated so use with care.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I add peppermint oil to my homemade wasp killer. The potion is already lethal, but wasps hate peppermint oil so if I miss a few of them it is still a deterrent.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> I usually buy my essential oils from NAPA and Fleet Farm.
> 
> The most common essential oils I buy are:
> 5W-30
> ...


Yes, yes you are.
Hoppes #9.
Essential on date night and anytime you need to feel manly.


----------

